# Forum Currency



## Sholee (Sep 10, 2014)

I've seen people using different ways to abbreviate the forum currency on the forums. Which one of these do you prefer? Should we have an official abbreviation?

BTBT

TBT

BTB

TBTB


_
(you can suggest one that is not written here~)_


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 10, 2014)

I thought it was TBT.. what do you use?


----------



## Snype (Sep 10, 2014)

I call it BTB.

More logical I suppose.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 10, 2014)

What does BTBT 

Bell Tree Bell...


----------



## f11 (Sep 10, 2014)

BTB makes more sense to me

Belltreebells rather TBT which is
TheBelltree....


----------



## Sholee (Sep 10, 2014)

Stina said:


> What does BTBT
> 
> Bell Tree Bell...



no idea but i could have swore i saw something like that

I personally use TBT b/c... well everyone else was using it.
However, I agree with Crystal, that BTB would make more sense


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 10, 2014)

I prefer TBT just because I'm used to it. Tbh I haven't seen any other abbreviations, I need to pay more attention.


----------



## LilD (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been using TBT also TBTBS 

BTB does seem more logical, I agree


----------



## pengutango (Sep 10, 2014)

TBT. I've seen BTB, but I'm used to calling them TBT.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 10, 2014)

I've always used tbt, idk why. BTB does sound better though


----------



## Lassy (Sep 10, 2014)

Sholee said:


> no idea but i could have swore i saw something like that
> 
> I personally use TBT b/c... well everyone else was using it.
> However, I agree with Crystal, that BTB would make more sense


Same, I'm used to using TBT, although it doesn't make any sense, BTB is surely more appropriate


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 10, 2014)

Same here, got used to seeing TBT as that's what pretty much everyone use.

Been trying to use BTB since yesterday, as I saw someone's reply in one of the threads here...
The *B*ell *T*ree *B*ells most certainly is the 'proper' term. ^^


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Same here, got used to seeing TBT as that's what pretty much everyone use.
> 
> Been trying to use BTB since yesterday, as I saw someone's reply in one of the threads here...
> The *B*ell *T*ree *B*ells most certainly is the 'proper' term. ^^



This!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

I just say bells.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 10, 2014)

I use TBT just because it's the most common. 

I've seen a few people using TBTB, but rarely, and I know what they mean so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 10, 2014)

I know everyone calls it TBT these days, but I always found that confusing because TBT are the initials used for the actual site as a whole.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I know everyone calls it TBT these days, but I always found that confusing because TBT are the initials used for the actual site as a whole.



Pretty much this. This is why I call the currency TBTB.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 10, 2014)

i shall be converting to BTB now, maybe it'll catch on


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 10, 2014)

If I ever refer to them in initials I use BTB.

Like Jer said, TBT is the site initials and it always confuses me when people use it referring to our bells.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 10, 2014)

i've only ever seen tbt so that


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 10, 2014)

I guess people see it as The Bell Tree and The Bells Tree? Idk.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

I've only seen TBT and BTB, while BTB makes more sense I'm sure the majority of us are used to TBT.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 10, 2014)

I've always seen it called TBT and I never understood why, but that's what I've been using because it's the only variation I've ever seen before.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

I always felt that TBT had a nice ring to it. And although BTB is the proper acronym, it feels...unusual to me, you know what I mean? Idk I guess I'm just being bias because TBT was my main way of saying it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

I perfer TBT because most people call it that. I don't mind BTB however.



Jeremy said:


> I know everyone calls it TBT these days, but I always found that confusing because TBT are the initials used for the actual site as a whole.





WonderK said:


> Pretty much this. This is why I call the currency TBTB.


Oh good point. Maybe I should start using TBTB from now on.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 10, 2014)

I think we should change the currency to Dongs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh for the serious answer, they are TBT bells, and that's it. It's always been like that and it's not changing, you fruits


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

i use TBT


----------



## Lauren (Sep 10, 2014)

i dont know what half of them are, its just bells to me and thats not an option.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

You missed out BTBTTBT :O



Spoiler: lol



Bells That Belong To The Bell Tree



Out of habit, I'll probably continue calling them TBT though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 10, 2014)

I've always used TBT Bells, though I can see how BTB makes much more sense.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeh, I find TBT is easier to say...


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 10, 2014)

I use TBT, i agree it makes more sense, but its harder to say, like a tongue twister

- - - Post Merge - - -

well, if u were speaking it


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2014)

I've only seen btb once. I've always used tbt.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 10, 2014)

i prefer tbtb but then i noticed everyone used tbt instead so i use that, tho i occasionally slip and say tbtb

it makes more sense to me?? tbt is an abbreviation for the site, the belltree, tbtb would be the currency, the bell tree bells

edit** also i say it like teebieteebie and its really fun to say so,


----------



## Mango (Sep 10, 2014)

tbtb , the bell tree bells, or btb, bell tree bells


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 10, 2014)

The official one is TBTB because The Bell Tree Bells. It's the only abbreviation that makes sense and if you use any others you should be banned.


----------



## Cress (Sep 11, 2014)

TBT, but it should be BTB.


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2014)

TBT doesn't make sense. It's popular but it's grammatically incorrect how people are using it. It needs to end in a B if you don't want to write 'bells' out in full after it. I also dislike how it's the same as the abbreviation for the forum name: I have seen this cause confusion for people. 

TBTB or BTB are the only logical ones. I prefer BTB out of simplicity.


----------



## hzl (Sep 15, 2014)

I use TBT because that's what I saw everyone else saying when I first started here :>


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 15, 2014)

BTB makes more sense but I've already gotten used to writing TBT. 

TBT never made sense to me because it just means "The Bell Tree," but whatever. It's what everyone else was using when I joined so I didn't really question it.


----------



## hzl (Sep 15, 2014)

Tina said:


> TBT doesn't make sense. It's popular but it's grammatically incorrect how people are using it. It needs to end in a B if you don't want to write 'bells' out in full after it. I also dislike how it's the same as the abbreviation for the forum name: I have seen this cause confusion for people.
> 
> TBTB or BTB are the only logical ones. I prefer BTB out of simplicity.



I've realized that now it may cause confusion, I'll have to learn to write btb now instead


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

hzl said:


> I've realized that now it may cause confusion, I'll have to learn to write btb now instead



It's got really weird lol.

Because I write TBT out of habit, I have started writing Bells straight after to stop people moaning about it lol.
So I write TBT Bells now just to try and please everyone ha.


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

I usually write bells or TBT, but I'll try and start using BTB. It's just out of habit, you know?


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 15, 2014)

TBT because I hate the way the others sound. 
BTB makes more sense, though. I'll probably never grow to use it, even if everyone on the site did.


----------



## Hot (Sep 15, 2014)

TBT Bells. TBT doesn't make sense in my mind, I'm not used to BTB, and TBTB makes lose track of how many times the letters repeat.


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 15, 2014)

I just use TBT


----------



## Kittykat364 (Sep 15, 2014)

I use TBT but BTB makes more sense. I really use TBT because that's what everyone else was using...


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I say TBT


----------



## lazuli (Sep 15, 2014)

it will always be tbt to me haha.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually never saw BTB being used until yesterday.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2014)

Always TBT bells here.

TBT = The Bell Tree + bells. 
BTB = Bell Tree + bells doesn't sound right, the forum isn't called "Bell Tree".


----------



## Lassy (Sep 17, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Always TBT bells here.
> 
> TBT = The Bell Tree + bells.
> BTB = Bell Tree + bells doesn't sound right, the forum isn't called "Bell Tree".



Well the URL of the forum is Belltreeforums.com/ so I don't see a problem calling the money Bell Tree Bells


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 17, 2014)

TBT Forums. TBT Marketplace. TBT bells.

BTB would be correct, but we see TBT everywhere else. We're just too lazy to include "bells" after.


----------



## littleporkchop (Sep 17, 2014)

The mods and administrators use TBT, meaning this is the official, and only 'correct' abbreviation.


----------



## Leela (Sep 17, 2014)

I would prefer to call them BTB since it seems more logical, but I just end up being a sheep and following the crowd :3


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 17, 2014)

littleporkchop said:


> The mods and administrators use TBT, meaning this is the official, and only 'correct' abbreviation.


^ When they are referring to the site itself , The Bell Tree, then yes, of course. 
TBT would, and should, be the official and correct abbreviation.

As for the abbreviation of this forum's currency, their opinions and comments here:



Jeremy said:


> I know everyone calls it TBT these days, but I always found that confusing because TBT are the initials used for the actual site as a whole.





Prof Gallows said:


> If I ever refer to them in initials I use BTB.
> 
> Like Jer said, TBT is the site initials and it always confuses me when people use it referring to our bells.





Tina said:


> TBT doesn't make sense. It's popular but it's grammatically incorrect how people are using it. It needs to end in a B if you don't want to write 'bells' out in full after it. I also dislike how it's the same as the abbreviation for the forum name: I have seen this cause confusion for people.
> 
> TBTB or BTB are the only logical ones. I prefer BTB out of simplicity.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 17, 2014)

I say it as TBT Bells, 100 TBT sounds.. odd. 

100 The Bell Trees.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 18, 2014)

I tried BTB, because it makes a lot of sense. I really gave it a chance, but it's not working for me. I'm going back to TBT. It's just what I'm used to, and I don't want to think about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I don't think of it as an abbreviation. If I say "I love TBT" it's obvious I'm talking about the site. If I say "I love TBTs" then it's obvious I'm referring to something called a "TBT" and multiples of it. 

IDK, I've never confused the 2. It's always been really clear to me what someone is talking about given the context they use it in.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 18, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I tried BTB, because it makes a lot of sense. I really gave it a chance, but it's not working for me. I'm going back to TBT. It's just what I'm used to, and I don't want to think about it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Weirdly I got used very quickly to BTB. I would find it hard to go back to TBT. Maybe because I prefer the letter B more xD?


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel BTB sounds best, as it stands for Bell Tree Bells. Saying "I'm buying 100 TBT" just sounds like "I'm buying 100 The Bell Tree"


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 18, 2014)

I use tbts a lot because I'm used to it, but btbs makes more sense


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 18, 2014)

Used to TBT but BTB does make more sense lol..


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

I feel like everyone's saying the same thing. XD


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I feel like everyone's saying the same thing. XD



I use tbt, but i do agree that btb makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

tbt because its the most common
cuz tbt bells
but btb makes the most sense awk


----------



## Libra (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm trying to get used to BTB, but I admit my mind still goes "nope, it's TBT" most of the time, haha.


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2014)

TBT sounds better, but BTB is more logical.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 21, 2014)

BTBT means Bells of The Bell Tree I think.


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

o I like that better


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 21, 2014)

I like BTB better because TBT makes no sense,but I'm to used to it now...


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Sep 21, 2014)

#tbtmasterrace

Really though, if this splits the community or something, I'm going to laugh.


----------



## Tinkalila (Sep 21, 2014)

BTB makes so much sense but I'm pretty sure everyone understands it either way.


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 21, 2014)

BTB makes much more sense, but I use either TBT or TBTB. TBTB seems better since it means "The Bell Tree Bells", whereas TBT is just "The Bell Tree".


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 21, 2014)

I've always used TBT, I mean BTB does make sense to me, but it is wayyy too much of a change to get used to. I think the most logical to me is TBTB and I think people could get more used to that than BTB honestly


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

Bell Tree Bells is better... I think.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 21, 2014)

I still end up using TBT merely because I am used to it.  My fingers just start typing it, lol.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2014)

I call them TBT Bells, never abbreviating "bells"


----------



## Sholee (Sep 25, 2014)

for the grammar nazis out there!

isn't TBTB (the bell tree bells) grammatically incorrect?
I don't think you can put 'the' as part of the intialism/acronym/w.e?

ie: In the United States..... = In the US.... (not TUS)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 25, 2014)

Sholee said:


> for the grammar nazis out there!
> 
> isn't TBTB (the bell tree bells) grammatically incorrect?
> I don't think you can put 'the' as part of the intialism/acronym/w.e?
> ...



Yeah, probably.

Which is why people should use BTB. (Bell Tree Bells)


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 25, 2014)

Sholee said:


> for the grammar nazis out there!
> 
> isn't TBTB (the bell tree bells) grammatically incorrect?
> I don't think you can put 'the' as part of the intialism/acronym/w.e?
> ...



Hmmm...yeah TUS looks stupid. But, I'm embarrassed to even ask this, but is the name of the country (in which I live :/) United States or THE United States? Pretty sure the official name is just United States, hence US as an abbreviation. 

BTW, I pretty much will only get used to BTB if everyone starts saying it and it goes into my brain. I'm such a follower. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH, and also I think abbreviating The isn't that weird since for example you can google "TVD episodes" and it takes you to The Vampire Diaries episodes...but also "VD Episodes" works the same.


----------



## en_1gma (Sep 25, 2014)

i honestly do not prefer one over the other, i'm fine with both


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 25, 2014)

I like to use TBT.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)

I still call them "TBT Bells".


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

The term TBT confused me for the longest time, because I thought that someone was trying to use the forum itself as currency. Every time I think about it that way I get a little chuckle to myself because of how dumb it sounds. In the recent months I've started to use the term TBT over Bells (as I usually used) though, just because it's easier than confusing another person who consider Bells to be exclusive to Animal Crossing currency.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 26, 2014)

We should just call them "hugs". I'd be much happier forking over 4000 hugs for a choco cake, and exchanging 100 hugs for 5 million bells, etc. lol, I'm a hippie. Peace.

(Oh and you know how you're supposed to hug a tree? So it would be like hug a bell tree! Or something...idk)


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 26, 2014)

What I do is if I start the thread I call them Btb, but if someone else starts it, I'll call them what they call them ^.^


----------

